

Ask HN: How to Download Linux Mint Kernel Source? - MichaelCrawford

I&#x27;m asking here at HN because the Linux Mint forums are useless, no one answers questions at Stackoverflow, and Kuro5hin just makes fun of me whenever I try to ask a serious question.<p>My specific problem is that I want to build - from source - the exact same kernels as I have on my Linux Mint installation.  I&#x27;m pretty sure this can be done but I&#x27;ll be damned if I can find any documentation as to how to do it.<p>I need this because I&#x27;m going to do some rather serious kernel hacking - not device driver work, but in the core of the kernel.  What I want to do is to run a bunch of userspace tests on an unpatched kernel, then reboot on my patched kernel then run all those same tests.<p>I am running Linux Mint 16 Petra Cinnamon 64-Bit in VirtualBox on my MacBook Pro, and 17.1 Cinnamon 64-bit natively as well as in VirtualBox on a homebuilt Xeon box.<p><pre><code>   $ cat &#x2F;etc&#x2F;apt&#x2F;sources.list
   #deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.1 _Rebecca_ - Release amd64 20141126]&#x2F; trusty contrib main non-free

   deb-src http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxmint.com&#x2F; trusty contrib main non-free

   $ sudo apt-get update
   ...
   Err http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxmint.com trusty&#x2F;contrib Sources                            
     404  Not Found
   Err http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxmint.com trusty&#x2F;main Sources                               
     404  Not Found
   Err http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linuxmint.com trusty&#x2F;non-free Sources                           
     404  Not Found
</code></pre>
While it would seem to make sense that the non-free sources aren&#x27;t posted, I would expect there to be source to at least some of them.<p><pre><code>   $ uname -a
   Linux hal9000 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU&#x2F;Linux
</code></pre>
Thanks! -- Mike
======
sharth
Your apt/sources.list says that you are running __trusty__, not Rebecca or
Cinnamon. And Trusty was never a codename for a Linux Mint release.

You should probably edit trusty in that file to the proper codename for your
os. A list of valid ones can be found here:
[http://packages.linuxmint.com/dists/](http://packages.linuxmint.com/dists/)

Once you've done that, you should be able to run apt-get update, and apt-get
upgrade.

Then, I wouldn't be surprised if Debian's instructions on building a new
kernel package wouldn't work:
[https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.en](https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.en)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
thanks. I'll give that a try after I get some sleep.

